# Blast beats and notes values



## xiphoscesar (Jun 13, 2011)

hey guys i was wondering if yall could help me with making drum beats
i try to make blast beats and regular fast metal drum beats on Tuxguitar and im having trouble getting the note values to fit

can someone guide me as what to put in as note values 

i.e. 16th notes snare and so on


----------



## rogrotten (Jun 14, 2011)

normally blast beats are eight notes but this depends on your tempo. for example if you're playing at 240 they would be eight notes, but at 120 they would be sixteenth notes. so you could input, snare in eight notes, bass drum in eight notes and cymbals in eight notes too so they are unison. I hope this helps


----------



## yingmin (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Winspear (Jun 14, 2011)

Just posting to ask what the norm is from a drummers point of view - the picture above, or the snare on the beat? Whenever I write a blastbeat I tend to want the snare on the beat. It always sounds a lot more coherant at a high tempo to me, but offbeat seems a lot more common. I don't know..whenever I listen to high tempo offbeat blasts in death metal records it just seems to fall apart.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 14, 2011)

To me, off beat blasts sound much better than bomb blasting. 

Snare on the beat with half time hihat is just really lazy sounding. 

Bomb blasts (both hands at the same time with double time feet) is always a wise option... if you can find a drummer to do it that is


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 14, 2011)

did you just contradict yourself there about bomb blasts?
their lazy then their a wise choice?

there's different blasts, and some fit better with parts than others.
its all in how you use them


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 14, 2011)

No, bomb blast is much harder. 

Bomb blast = 
8th note with both hands at the same time
16th note kicks

Hammer blast =
8th note with both hands at the same time
8th note with feet

Hammer blasts are much easier.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 14, 2011)

i know what they are, but you dont always have to be playing both hands same notes for bomb blasting. the general rule for that is, 8 snare, 16 kick, cymbals its not particular. i like bombing with quarter notes on the china, but accented with other things.

and i never call what you refer to hammer blasting, i just call it pussy blasting, because it was what most core bands do, because they dont take the time to build up their weak hand and seperate notes, so they blast with the snare on the primary hand, and it matches the notes all together, and sounds like crap in most cases.

JUST MY OBSERVATION


----------



## yingmin (Jun 14, 2011)

On another board I used to post on, that was primarily about guitar tablature, a seemingly overwhelming majority of people seemed to think that snare on the downbeat was the norm, which is easily disproven. I used this song to prove that they both have their place:


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 14, 2011)

nice thanks guys keep em coming if you can


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 14, 2011)

yingmin said:


> On another board I used to post on, that was primarily about guitar tablature, a seemingly overwhelming majority of people seemed to think that snare on the downbeat was the norm, which is easily disproven. I used this song to prove that they both have their place:




best way to describe a normal and true blast beat is: up-tempo polka beat.

so that should disprove the downbeat idea; what comes first on the polka beat?
bass/cymbal


----------



## seanstephensen (Jun 15, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Just posting to ask what the norm is from a drummers point of view - the picture above, or the snare on the beat? Whenever I write a blastbeat I tend to want the snare on the beat. It always sounds a lot more coherant at a high tempo to me, but offbeat seems a lot more common. I don't know..whenever I listen to high tempo offbeat blasts in death metal records it just seems to fall apart.



snare on the offbeat like in the picture is called euro blasts i believe


----------



## yingmin (Jun 15, 2011)

seanstephensen said:


> snare on the offbeat like in the picture is called euro blasts i believe



I have an old instructional DVD from Kevin Talley (Dying Fetus, Daath) in which he called snare on the upbeat a Euro blast and snare on the downbeat a Suffo blast.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always referred to blasts on the off-beat as Euro-blasts, and blasts on the downbeat as hammer-blasts.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 20, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I've always referred to blasts on the off-beat as Euro-blasts, and blasts on the downbeat as hammer-blasts.



this.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 21, 2011)

I personally half time if I hit an open hat or cymbal on a blast. The china being the only exception, which is just my personal preference. Also, quarter and eighth note triplets are pretty cool for blasts.


----------



## Racerdeth (Jul 10, 2011)

The blasts I usually use are what we've now defined as euro-blast (never heard that before - I just referred to this one as a standard blast beat) and a hammer blast but with double time kicks, which I now know as a bomb blast! Every day's a school day.

Not quite a blast but another one I love is to have a bit of a muck around with compound time and have my snare play a sort o "4 over 3" rhythm with the cymbal playing crotchets and the kicks doing semiquavers. Very hard for it to fit in most stuff mind. Tomas Haake pulls it off like a boss at about 5:40 in this


----------



## chronocide (Jul 10, 2011)

I switch between off-beat blasts and on-beat blasts in recordings but use the former far more often. The extra frantic-ness is what I'm always aiming for, though. I rarely have the kick running doubletime to the snare and cymbals though, I usually feel it robs attack from the groove, and just doesn't have to same punched-in-the-face quality.

Plus I just want them to sound like Mick Harris, really.


----------



## Epyon6 (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont think half the people that answered your questions play drums, if you REALLY want a encyclopedia of extreme metal drumming, you have to look to one of the gods of death metal. Buy this book.

Amazon.com: The Evolution of Blast Beats (9781933811055): Derek Roddy, Rick Gratton & Ray Brych: Books

It will help clarify all types of blast beats are what and the differences between them. Rather get this then wrong info. Because of Derek Roddy, George Kollias and Flo Mounier; I can play tech death in my sleep. My girlfriend tells me I play hyper blasts in my sleep.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jul 15, 2011)

Techdethdrummer said:


> I dont think half the people that answered your questions play drums, if you REALLY want a encyclopedia of extreme metal drumming, you have to look to one of the gods of death metal. Buy this book.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Evolution of Blast Beats (9781933811055): Derek Roddy, Rick Gratton & Ray Brych: Books
> 
> It will help clarify all types of blast beats are what and the differences between them. Rather get this then wrong info. Because of Derek Roddy, George Kollias and Flo Mounier; I can play tech death in my sleep. My girlfriend tells me I play hyper blasts in my sleep.



There is a DVD by Roddy, also.
Amazon.com: Derek Roddy Blast Beats Evolved DVD: Derek Roddy, R. Scott Johnson: Movies & TV

It helped me with programming.

I def want to check out that book.

Have you seen the Hannes Grossman DVD?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 18, 2011)

i like hannes grossman, but i doubt his dvd would be that good.
apparently its the new hot thing for EVERY metal drummer to make a dvd

too many, and all are unnecessary
go to youtube


----------

